# low tech tank



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

some updates , dont know why pics looks crappy ,hope u guys can see , ,added diy co2 , water since to be turning greenish , added mini taiwan moss onto bog wood (not tied up just hanging there), and a foreground plant can anyone help id it? some comments on how to improve it will be great


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice tank! That foreground plant KIND OF looks like a crypt Willisii. But the picture is small, so I can't tell you for sure. It is a low light plant though, so I wouldn't worry about it dieing in your tank (may melt a bit). I have that plant as well in my tank.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks for the id , i run a check for it , yes the pics is abit small , taken by my crappy 1 mega pixel cam phone , my old digital cam battery has gone dead , i will probably try to borrow one , whats the growth rate of crypt Willisii ,will it spread out , was hoping that it will lawn the front


the tank is still empty , was thinking of adding two banjo catfish or maybe my old time fave rainbow wolf fish , but scared that they will up root the plants , as i read that they tend to hide under sand subsrate , does anyone have any experience with the following species?


just to share my old tank , yes its plastic plants inside , back then the real plant i buy didnt really make it , most melt away, was hoping this current tank make it


----------



## kara (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

thats gonna be cute when it grows out,


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

some updates , added a clown loach due to a snail outbreak and i notice a tiny critters colony at left corner , the plants seems to be growing well , a pic when view from the top


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice tank. You have chosen fast growing plants. You may have to prune a lot. I had two clown loaches visit my tank. They did a great job and are active. Wish I could have kept them but they can grow over 8".


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

yes i didnt realize the growth until i seen the before pictures , guess is i always look at the tank , still i feel the side is quite empty , any suggestion for plants for me to add to background? plans to leave the front side empty for foreground plants


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Very nice scaping.

What size is this tank? 

I don't see why you want to have diy co2. For you have stem plants that will sap it up and out grow the tank.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

its a 7 gallon tank , i didnt know the grow rate was so fast ,one of the pennywort is already towering above the tank height , wisteria started to root itself showing a dark green colour at core and light green on the outer leaves ,anyway i wanted a jungle look , its seem to growing the way i like it , bushy and wild , i stopped diy co2 for a week so far , yesterday i added five galaxy rasbora and a unidentified Homaloptera species , i will rehouse the clown loach into my pond once it gets to a good size , he really did a good job clearing the snails , i cant even see empty shells , he ate them whole?


----------



## matticusfinch92 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow.

It looks great. Love the choice of plants and the arrangement, i especially like the small water lilies.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

matticusfinch92 said:


> Wow.
> 
> It looks great. Love the choice of plants and the arrangement, i especially like the small water lilies.


yea but it looks better when view from the top , actually when i went to the plant farm to select , trying to limit too many species , plants sold there wasnt displayed in the tank but planted in a big shallow pond , i guess the penny wort and wisteria really stands out and looking really nice and green


----------

